# Baby Rabbit Snail?



## JonE (22 May 2012)

Evening All

I've just found this little guy in my tank 


Baby Rabbit Snail? by Jon*E, on Flickr

I've got a golden Rabbit snail that I've had in there for ~6 months is it possible that she has been pregnant that long, do they store sperm?

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Alastair (23 May 2012)

It's possible for some snails to reproduce on their own. Trumpet snails can do this so maybe this snail is the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frothhelmet (23 May 2012)

I used to keep Tylos for a while, and yep, what you got there is a little baby. Congrats


----------



## JonE (23 May 2012)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> I used to keep Tylos for a while, and yep, what you got there is a little baby. Congrats



Cheers mate.

How quickly do they grow?


----------



## frothhelmet (23 May 2012)

They grow slowly but steadily from what I remember. When they are really little they do seem to grow a bit faster though.


----------



## JonE (23 May 2012)

Cool, I doubt I will see it much until it gets a bit bigger, I wonder if I have anymore hiding in there?

Cheers

Jon


----------

